# Central IL winter???



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Whats the central IL weather looking for this year? Looked on a couple of places and they all seem to be unknown. Any hints or predictions?


----------



## pwill50 (Oct 1, 2009)

Wish I knew the answer to that. Looks like we could get a little snow tonight into the morning but it has been so warm I doubt it will amount to anything much. But if the last couple of years are any example of what winter will be like around herr it will be ice and more ice.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

70% chance of flurries 2nite, and 40% 2moro.....I dont think we will see much if anything, its to warm........some predictions I have seen, say average precip and below average temps for the midwest over the course of the winter.....but who knows? I dont invest to much in the long term forecasts, anything can happen.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*Dec 2*

A few inches of wet snow are now possible for central and southern IL for Wednesday night December 2! I am not ready yet!!!


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

Measurable snow likely north of I-72 for Tuesday Dec 8.


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

They don't know, they never do....

I'm just outside Springfield and the weather channel says I'm looking at mostly just rain, the radio has been telling me 1-3" snow tomorrow night. I wish the local guys would be right, I wish we'd get a couple at least. I'm sure it'll end up being rain and lots of it. Stupid damn warm weather.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

just looked at the radar, and it appears to be moving in already? Forcast mentioned snow starting in the morning and lasting throughout the day into the evening? up to 6 or 7 inches. This could be a good one for us, there was also heavy winds predicted.


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

I love it. Every year I have a few people call the day before a storm and ask if I can take care of their snow this winter. Let it SNOW!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Here we go boys.... 

Two days in a row so far, and looking to be a third tonight/tomorow.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thomas.Creation;894164 said:


> I love it. Every year I have a few people call the day before a storm and ask if I can take care of their snow this winter. Let it SNOW!


Dont you just love that....hope everything is going good for you. Be safe.



JohnnyU;894987 said:


> Here we go boys....
> 
> Two days in a row so far, and looking to be a third tonight/tomorow.


I did some salting this am....but the storm dosent seem to be tracking (at this point) like I thought it would?....I hate to say it, but it looks as though alot of it is going north? I hope we get enough to do a full run. Take care John, maybe we'll cross paths later. I'll be keeping an eye out for ya.


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

Like I said rain and lots of it...


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Have patience guys, our winter storm trend will move in soon. When it does, be ready for it. Based on the amount of moisture we've had so far this year, we might be in for a decent amount of snow this winter!


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

JohnnyU;898563 said:


> Have patience guys, our winter storm trend will move in soon. When it does, be ready for it. Based on the amount of moisture we've had so far this year, we might be in for a decent amount of snow this winter!


Yeah I was counting on the precip continuing through the winter. Just hope every time I get precip it doesnt warm up a few degrees and become rain. I know, I know, winter is just starting here...but still this is the time of year that all of us with families to support could use that extra profit that comes with a good push.

I'm all set to go though. New truck, new plow, new spreader....I'm really eager to see how my truck does. Its got a Cummins and I've never pushed with a diesel.

Looks like there is a slight chance at the end of the extended forecast.

LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

Up to two inchs tonight


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MowingisMaddnes;913667 said:


> Up to two inchs tonight


Where at in central IL are you at? I keep hearing only 1 inch?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

JLL25;902295 said:


> I'm all set to go though. New truck, new plow, new spreader....I'm really eager to see how my truck does. Its got a Cummins and I've never pushed with a diesel.


You'll love it. When i stepped up from my 1991 regular cab with a 350 gas to my 2004 quad cab CTD, it was like plowing and sitting in my Lazyboy. I have no idea how I crammed myself into that regular cab for all those years.

I put the plow on tonight on the way home from work. If it scares it away so be it, but at least I'm ready to go!


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont know where you Illinois guys are all from but I'm just outside Springfield and we're only supposed to get "less than 1 inch slushy accumulation" according to the Weather Channel. News channel 20 says 1-2.....

You know several times this summer I've gotten rained on ALL DAMN day when there was only a 30% chance of rain...I wish that could happen with the snow....1-2 inches actually becomes like 6 or more!

I'm loaded up and ready to go though.

Talked to my big account today, a C store chain, and they said start AT 2" not before and no salt even if we do get that 1" of slush and then it freezes.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Friday Night, Dec 18 

Low: 24 °F RealFeel®: 14 °F
Considerable cloudiness with snow, accumulating an inch or two


Saturday, Dec 19

High: 34 °F RealFeel®: 17 °F
Mostly cloudy and breezy with some snow, accumulating an additional 1-2 inches


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

Everyone keeping an eye on this stuff moving in tuesday?

Looks like its gonna be rain and melting snow as usual to me!


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

Sounds like that is what we are going to get all week long and a few thunderstorms!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

JLL25;917965 said:


> Everyone keeping an eye on this stuff moving in tuesday?
> 
> Looks like its gonna be rain and melting snow as usual to me!


Sounds like it has potential to be quite trecherous around here. They're calling for a couple days of freezing rain, then snow. I'll take the snow, you can keep the freezing rain. :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey guys I'm north of you guys (Oak Forest area), but I'm hearing more liquid than frozen up here with the snow falling far north like along the border...Looks like were going to get the shaft again! So or later we will get a good one... I hope!


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

JohnnyU;918018 said:


> Sounds like it has potential to be quite trecherous around here. They're calling for a couple days of freezing rain, then snow. I'll take the snow, you can keep the freezing rain. :laughing:


I'm sure you will.....as usual I'll watch that sh*t float just miles away to the north as I get hammered with rain.:crying::crying::crying:

This is a weird season though, I try to be a (hopeful) pessimist so as not to "scare" the snow away but I surely thought I'd have gotten at least a 2" push in by now. Oh well January and February typically bring more snow.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

JLL25;918150 said:


> I'm sure you will.....as usual I'll watch that sh*t float just miles away to the north as I get hammered with rain.:crying::crying::crying:
> 
> This is a weird season though, I try to be a (hopeful) pessimist so as not to "scare" the snow away but I surely thought I'd have gotten at least a 2" push in by now. Oh well January and February typically bring more snow.


I've seen seasons like this, and some worse in the past. It's just a matter of the jet stream lining itself up right. Once the cold air comes down from Canada and mixes with this Gulf moisture, then the snow machine starts picking up. Oh well, it'll happen soon enough. We just have to wait for it, as hard as that is!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

How about this nice little Christmas surprise? Our forecast of less than a half an inch turned out to be about 2-3" this morning. I don't have anything that has to be open today, so we are spending the morning with our families and then heading out later on. 

Merry Christmas Central Illinois!



If you see a black 2004 Dodge with a Western Unimount running around North Peoria, honk or stop and say hello!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

my thoughts exactly  We are full steam ahead today!


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm just too far south i haven't gotten anything but dusting.:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Been pretty decent storm so far John U....wasnt out your way this time, but believe me, I'll be lookin for ya when I am:waving:....I have seen lots with anywhere from 4 to 8 inches on them so far......we may get lucky and see another inch or 2 by the end of 2day? 
Its about time!!!wesport


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Yes it's a nice little storm! If this is the "powder" that the guys in the mountains always talk about, I can handle a foot of this every week! What a nice light and easy push!

I've been out keeping a couple things open and cleaning up some driveways this morning. It's pretty peaceful.

I have seen a few private contractors plowing in subdivisions out towards Dunlap, I guess the city is subbing out his year. Have you heard anything about that? I'd be interested in picking up something like that if that's the case. 

How about a teaser pic?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnnyU;928124 said:


> Yes it's a nice little storm! If this is the "powder" that the guys in the mountains always talk about, I can handle a foot of this every week! What a nice light and easy push!:


Well, we got about 10 inches (give or take a little in some areas) over the last 48hrs so I dont know if I would use the word "little", in central IL terms at least ......but i think its about over now? And yes, nice fluffy stuff....me likey....me get more sleepy now. gotta go out here again and do final cleanups and salt everything. if i'm out that way, you know I'll be lookin for ya John...buy you coffee & shoot the sh*t for a minute.  Its nice going out Sun afternoon, most of my stuff there's no big rush.

Good Luck and be safe out there everybody.

BTW, nice pic John!!


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ahh....finally. 

Did 13 glorious hours of snow removal yesterday. And yes that light powder is nice to work with, easy on the truck. More snow maybe tomorrow night into Wednesday...hope it comes far enough south for me.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

8''+ in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

I hear that! I'm all geared up and ready to go!wesport


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

In from round one! Looks like it'll be some early afternoon clean-ups and again early tomorrow morning to clean up the drifts we get tonight.


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*figures*

'bout figures, the year i sell the plow to fix up the poor truck, probaly gonna turn out to be one the better money makers in the last 3-4 years. oh well. good luck, stay safe and have fun everyone!

John. the Dodge looks nice in its winter jacket


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Made it through the day yesterday and this morning. Nice easy push, but there was quite a bit of snow in some of those drifts. Only 'carnage' to speak of is a burnt out headlight bulb. PITA, but easy enough to fix... 

How'd everyone else make out? Looks like it's supposed to be windy still today, with another chance for more snow sometime Monday. 
payup


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Only problem I ran into, was one of my subs had his SS gel up on him, but finally got it worked out of it. I had to cover him with my truck for about an 1.5hr but everything worked out. I actually went out and ran my T190 last night for a couple hours doing some cleanups and piling......that was a blast!!! I (me personally) hadn't pushed any snow yet this year with it, and was kind of excited to switch it up a little from being in the truck all the time.....
Oh, and one of the mini storages I do out by you John had 8ft drifts!!!!!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Everything went smooth as butter! Only hiccup was a hole in a hydro line on one of our plows at 2am which was a pain. Turned out to be a great few days! Glad to hear everyone in central Il got some decent action


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

What The??Drove around last night and saw anywhere from a dusting to 3in and 4in drifts in places. I had 2- 3 in at my place, this morning it was gone?? The wind really blew this one away.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thomas.Creation;975494 said:


> What The??Drove around last night and saw anywhere from a dusting to 3in and 4in drifts in places. I had 2- 3 in at my place, this morning it was gone?? The wind really blew this one away.


Yep... I Went out really early this am and started salting, but came across 1 of my lots that had drifts that were 4 - 6 in deep.....so I got to drop the plow on the 1 lot, but that was it, salt took care of the rest. 
Just woke up a little bit ago to another customer (HOA) that wants us to come out later this afternoon and do some drift cleanup at their property. So that will be nice...........Hopefully we get some thing 2moro Tom?!!?!!? besides, something tells me John U is gettin real anxious to plow some snow


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;975611 said:


> ...besides, something tells me John U is gettin real anxious to plow some snow


Sheesh, you ain't kidding!

I did end up plowing one (the Dr. Office) the other morning, was it Monday maybe? Did well, but I had to make some adjustments and with a call to Jerre I think things are under control now. 

Mike I'm going to check my schedule, maybe we can figure out a time to get some of the local guys together? Mid Feb maybe?


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

We missed a pretty decent storm this week.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I am game for a gtg John...just let me know what your thinkin and I will help put things together. 


I see that they are calling for about an inch 2moro night, so we might get to throw down a little salt?..?..?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;981967 said:


> I am game for a gtg John...just let me know what your thinkin and I will help put things together.
> 
> I see that they are calling for about an inch 2moro night, so we might get to throw down a little salt?..?..?


What works better for guys Saturday or Sunday? We could meet up over at BWW in East Peoria though, that's a pretty decent place to shoot the breeze and they have a good sized parking lot... Feb 13th -early afternoon- work for anyone?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I think BWW is a good idea. On times, well....i dont want to seem like a pita, but here's my availabilty over the next 4 - 5 weeks------ Sun, Mon, Wed, Fri after 7pm......this would be my first choice, but I am also available anytime on Tues & Thurs(kinda my days off right now unless it snows). Saturdays are tough for me, slim chance I can make one of those work right now.


Fatality (Branden)? JDWalkbehind (Nick)? Thomas.Creation (Tom)? Anyone else in the area have a suggestion/plan to join?....whatda say?


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Ya I would be in! Let me know time and place.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Would a Sunday afternoon work better for people then? I'm just concerned with those folks who are going to be driving 30 minutes to an hour if they come. 


If nothing else, I'm going to be in Saint Louis for the NTEA Show on March 20-21....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnnyU;983382 said:


> Would a Sunday afternoon work better for people then? I'm just concerned with those folks who are going to be driving 30 minutes to an hour if they come. ....


Thats just it....is anybody coming from that far, or at all for that matter? Branden "Fatality", is the only one coming from very far (30min).....and as he stated he is wide open, so times arent really a problem with him. I'm sure Nick "JDWalkbehind" & Tom "Thomas.Creation" would join...and I'm willing to bet that their schedules are fairly open also.

If these are the only ones joining in besides John U & I, it shouldnt be to difficult to work this out over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Would the 12th or 13th around 7pm work for everyone?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnnyU;984037 said:


> Would the 12th or 13th around 7pm work for everyone?


Feb 12th around 7pm would work great for me (E.Peoria BWW ?). Like I said before, I dont want to seem like a PITA about scheduling, but weekends (Sat/Sun) are really hard for me to plan anything right now.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;984118 said:


> Feb 12th around 7pm would work great for me (E.Peoria BWW ?). Like I said before, I dont want to seem like a PITA about scheduling, but weekends (Sat/Sun) are really hard for me to plan anything right now.


Lets plan on that then. I'm fairly flexible on evenings/weekends, so I'll make it work.

*February 12th @ 7:00PM 
Buffalo Wild Wings
East Peoria , IL*

Anyone need a map or address?

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...=40.672631,-89.582176&spn=0.04674,0.0842&z=14


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

So whats everybody else seein for this fri? Inaccuweather is saying 1 inch thurs night, and an additional 1 - 3 in fri? 
I sure hope we get at least a couple inches...This has been kind of a mild winter for this area on total plowable events and salt runs......in comparison to the last few yrs.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Ya they are saying thursday 1 and friday 2-4 for bloomington.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have to watch the news at 10, but I heard 1" or so Thursday night/Friday morning, then 1-3" Friday ending in the afternoon. It's supposed to be real wet heavy snow too. Fun times....


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;985779 said:


> So whats everybody else seein for this fri? Inaccuweather is saying 1 inch thurs night, and an additional 1 - 3 in fri?
> I sure hope we get at least a couple inches...This has been kind of a mild winter for this area on total plowable events and salt runs......in comparison to the last few yrs.


Here's the latest:


National Weather Service said:


> DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT
> 
> SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT AS A STORM
> SYSTEM APPROACHES THE AREA FROM THE SOUTHERN PLAINS. ACCUMULATIONS
> ...


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

... Winter Weather Advisory in effect from midnight tonight to
6 am CST Saturday... 

The National Weather Service in Lincoln has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory for snow... which is in effect from midnight
tonight to 6 am CST Saturday.

* Timing... snow will overspread the area after midnight and continue
through the day Friday... ending early Saturday morning.

* Accumulations... 3 to 4 inches is expected.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Weather Advisory for snow means that periods of snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow
covered roads and limited visibilities... and use caution while
driving.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Starting to look promising gentleman.....I'm seeing anything from 2 - 5 inches.....may end up being a little wet though..?..??


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Yup sounds like wet and heavy. Should be fun!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Fatality;987264 said:


> Yup sounds like wet and heavy. Should be fun!


Oh ya!!.........BTW, Hows everything been going this winter? Still doin good on salt? You coming to BWW on Feb 12?


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Good been a short winter that's for sure! We haven't even touched that salt lol still using left over from last year  

Yes count me in for BWW on the 12th! 7pm correct?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Fatality;987280 said:


> Good been a short winter that's for sure! We haven't even touched that salt lol still using left over from last year
> 
> *Similar situation for me, but I have used a few pallets of it just to try out... Spreads really well.*
> 
> Yes count me in for BWW on the 12th! 7pm correct? *Yep....it may be a few minutes after 7 for me. I have a commitment that dosent let out till 7 that night, but I will be literally just down the road.*


Lookin like its gonna start coming down around midnight 2nite, or real early in the morning.....good luck & be safe.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha yup we used about 10 bags the first time out salting and it does spread really well!! 

Be safe out tonight/tomorrow and keep in touch! Ill plan on see you guys on the 12th!


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

Guys I would love to make it, not sure if I'll be in town or not. I gues it depends on the weather... Seeing as my day job is teaching, I get a lot of mondays off. When I do I like to hit the road. If I'm not there I will be the next time.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm heading to bed now, going to get up and head out around 3:30a. I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a long day, I hate daytime storms. Oh well...payup



Thomas, I hope you're in town, I'd love to meet ya!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm with you on day storms. I hate them....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thomas.Creation;987567 said:


> Guys I would love to make it, not sure if I'll be in town or not. I gues it depends on the weather... Seeing as my day job is teaching, I get a lot of mondays off. When I do I like to hit the road. If I'm not there I will be the next time.


Hope you can make it Tom!!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Looks to have _just_ started snowing on the north side of Peoria (5:50am).


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Got everything salted around that same time this A.M. John.....then it started warming up & quit snowing......in the last few hours now its picked back up & just barely starting to accumulate....if the temp drops a little more it should really do something. They are still calling for a total of 2 - 4 by late 2nite? We'll see?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Looks like this may be another salt-only event.... 

Mike, if you see a good deal on a SP-3000, I'm thinking I'm going to pick one up for next year. Actually, I'd even setting for a nice tailgate unit for that matter.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnnyU;988482 said:


> Looks like this may be another salt-only event.... *2 early to rule it out yet John. Still good potential of pushing late tonight. This thing is swirling around, and if temps dropped just a little bit over the next few hours we could still get that 2 - 4 they are calling for? Hey, I'm trying to be positive hear. Dont say stuff like that anymore!! On top of that, I've been hearing reports of some potentially good snow fall on Mon also..?..??..*
> 
> Mike, if you see a good deal on a SP-3000, I'm thinking I'm going to pick one up for next year. Actually, I'd even setting for a nice tailgate unit for that matter.


SP-3000.?..?..is that a small poly/elec vbox by Snowex? Besides, you dont need a spreader......to much hassle...takes the fun away from plowing......let me take care of that pesky salt spreading for you


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;988681 said:


> 2 early to rule it out yet John. Still good potential of pushing late tonight. This thing is swirling around, and if temps dropped just a little bit over the next few hours we could still get that 2 - 4 they are calling for? Hey, I'm trying to be positive hear. Dont say stuff like that anymore!! On top of that, I've been hearing reports of some potentially good snow fall on Mon also..?..??..


I suppose, I'm just starting to generalize based on the weather guessers' performance thus far through this season....



snocrete;988681 said:


> SP-3000.?..?..is that a small poly/elec vbox by Snowex? Besides, you dont need a spreader......to much hassle...takes the fun away from plowing......let me take care of that pesky salt spreading for you


I am thinking about bringing all of our salt work back in house. Only issue is that I'm running a short bed with a toolbox. I'm sure there isn't anything like the SP-3000/SHPE1500 (mini v that will spread bulk) that will fit in the remaining 4' of bed space. Removing the toolbox wouldn't be the end of the world I suppose. Bob and I have also talked about finding an old DOT truck at an auction over the summer and setting it up as a salt truck.

I like the SaltDoggs too:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SALT...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Just sent out my crew to push. This wet slushy garbage sucks!!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Inaccuweather is calling for 3-6 inches of fluffy snow on monday


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Fatality;988797 said:


> Inaccuweather is calling for 3-6 inches of fluffy snow on monday


I hope they're right for once.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Fatality;988754 said:


> Just sent out my crew to push. This wet slushy garbage sucks!!


I am thinking about taking a couple guys out later 2nite and knocking certain stuff out & getting some salt down.....then early in the morning having my other guys go out & do the rest. I called the president of a HOA I do, and he said come out in the morning and clean them up regardless of what it does the rest of 2 nite. They are on a 2 in trigger, but dont take salt, and I have found them wanting me to come out on a few 1 inchers we have had this yr cause they dont want it getting to much hard packpayup



Fatality;988797 said:


> Inaccuweather is calling for 3-6 inches of fluffy snow on monday


I saw 4 - 8.



JohnnyU;988818 said:


> I hope they're right for once.....


No sh*t!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Things may be looking up....


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

Lets hope...


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

looks promising!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

So whats that mean John?...........1 - 13 inches :laughing: 
It does look promising guys.....this may give us something good to talk about on Fri?



This last little snow we had wasnt much. Peoria area was said to have just over 2 inches? Sure didnt seem like it though..? I know that some of my accounts didnt even need touched, some needed just salt, and some needed plowed/salted.


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Weather service is saying 6-8 north of 74 now... looks like a loooong couple of days ahead.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Here it comes.....


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

About time we had a decent storm!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

awddsm1;991505 said:


> Weather service is saying 6-8 north of 74 now... looks like a loooong couple of days ahead.


Did you see the info about our GTG this Friday at Buffalo WIld WIngs in East Peoria? Hope you can make it!


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

JohnnyU;991874 said:


> Did you see the info about our GTG this Friday at Buffalo WIld WIngs in East Peoria? Hope you can make it!


I did, I'll sure try to make it. Have to see if I can get away from the wife and kiddos...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I think this may be the best one of the year? hopefully the temps start dropping quicker, so it fluffs this stuff up a little.....be awful heavy pushin with 10+ inches of whats down right nowwesport.

I'm thinking we may have to get moving around midnight? The salt we laid down earlier has been keeping things at bay since the temps have been so high, but they have been steadily dropping for the last couple hours. We'll see............


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Yup I was thinking the same thing about sending crews out around midnight.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

time to get some rest gentleman, be safe out there.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

So far so good. I like this powdery snow, it's good stuff. 


Oh Mike, I saw your one sub with the 1-ton and SnowDogg plow this morning, tried to keep an eye out for your 1-ton, but didn't see ya!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnnyU;993404 said:


> So far so good. I like this powdery snow, it's good stuff.
> *X's 2.*
> 
> Oh Mike, I saw your one sub with the 1-ton and SnowDogg plow this morning, tried to keep an eye out for your 1-ton, but didn't see ya!
> *I didnt go out that way this A.M. John..... But theres a good chance I will be out that way either later this evening, or early in the morning......Had to send him (sub) out to help the SS get done a bit quicker. Usually the SS takes care of my stuff out that way, but occasionally we will run a truck or 2 out there. In fact, on that little snow we had a few days ago (supposedly 2 in?) Myself and another truck went and did that stuff out there.....It sure made me appreciate what a SS w/10ft box and a good operator can do!*


.................


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just got back from my route... Started at 2am. Looks to be picking up again. payup payup Time for a few zzzz's before I gotta hit it again. Gotta get the brakes fixed on the chevy and find a good driver... give myself a little bit of a brake!!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;993448 said:


> I didnt go out that way this A.M. John..... But theres a good chance I will be out that way either later this evening, or early in the morning......Had to send him (sub) out to help the SS get done a bit quicker. Usually the SS takes care of my stuff out that way, but occasionally we will run a truck or 2 out there. In fact, on that little snow we had a few days ago (supposedly 2 in?) Myself and another truck went and did that stuff out there.....It sure made me appreciate what a SS w/10ft box and a good operator can do!


I gotcha. What do you have out north that way?

I have to tell you, I was coming back in (heading east) on Rt 150 past Grand Prarie when I see a T300 with 10' box travelling down the shoulder. He had the box raised up all the way and only had a single red rear light functioning, no strobes, no escort, nothing. Guess whos name was on the side....



awddsm1;993476 said:


> Just got back from my route... Started at 2am. Looks to be picking up again. payup payup Time for a few zzzz's before I gotta hit it again. Gotta get the brakes fixed on the chevy and find a good driver... give myself a little bit of a brake!!


PM me or get a hold of me if you need a hand, I'd be glad to help you out if I can.


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

Well looks like we migh get some snow this weekend. Mike, I may be at BWW afterall


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Sounds good to me! payup


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnnyU;993484 said:


> I gotcha. What do you have out north that way?
> 
> *A pretty good size warehouse/semi trailer lot, a large mini storage, and a med size business...all within a few blocks of each other....and of course the sidewalks on the 2 lots over off Hale & Detweiler*
> 
> ...





Thomas.Creation;995595 said:


> Well looks like we migh get some snow this weekend. Mike, I may be at BWW afterall
> 
> *I saw that 2 Tom. Bring it!...I'm finally caught up on sleep and feeling pretty good 2day. Need to finish up billing and do some P.M. this afternoon and I'll be good to go. Glad your gonna make it to BWW......and thanks again Tom*


P.S. How do you like the 810 so far John?

P.P.S. Branden, you still gonna make it to BWW.....How much did you guys end up with over there?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;996098 said:


> P.S. How do you like the 810 so far John?


Love it so far. The western was nice and moved a TON of snow over the time that I've had it, but I can't imagine plowing with anything else!

I have a set of Timbrens that I'm going to try to install tonight, that should make a huge difference in carrying ability. It's a heavy duty truck, but a super heavy blade hanging way out front.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Everybody still gonna make it?...............It may be a few minutes after 7 before I get there, but I'll be there. Looking forward to finally meeting you John, having some good converstaion, "cold" beverages, and some "hot" wings....
Tom, Nick, Branden, hopfully you can make it..... I know we have met before but look forward to chatting in person with you all again! I saw someone else posted they might make it...hope you do!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Well unfortunately ill be a no go for tonight  came down with a bad cold wed and still feel like hell. Hopefully we can get another get meeting scheduled soon!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Fatality;997789 said:


> Well unfortunately ill be a no go for tonight  came down with a bad cold wed and still feel like hell. Hopefully we can get another get meeting scheduled soon!


That sucks. Lots of people been getting sick lately...I had my turn a few weeks ago, I'm good to go till next season now. I usually get sick once a year right about the beginning of winter.

Take care Branden....maybe next time.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;997781 said:


> Everybody still gonna make it?...............It may be a few minutes after 7 before I get there, but I'll be there. Looking forward to finally meeting you John


I'll probably be about the same. 7-7:15ish. It'll be good to meet you to Mike, and Nick, Tom, etc if everyone makes it. Should I hook the Blizzard back up, are you wanting to see it? 

I'll wear my Blizzard hat though, just so you know it's me


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Great meeting you guys last night! Hopefully we can do it again in a month or two when it's a bit nicer outside and more guys are able to make it too!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnnyU;998647 said:


> Great meeting you guys last night! Hopefully we can do it again in a month or two when it's a bit nicer outside and more guys are able to make it too!


Same here John! Definitely need to do it again!

I had left the house last night before you had posted about bringing/hooking the blizzard up....I'm glad you did though. That was the first time I had a chance to see one up close. I think you got a hell of a deal on that. Its in really good condition.

Tom, I know you had talked about repainting your truck, but DAMN man.....you werent bullsh*ttin....when you pulled away was when I really noticed. Good work!! and BTW, good color choice


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks again for the drinks mike.


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, lets just hope it stays that way


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Now you just need to find one of your students to polish those rims! :laughing: All kidding aside, the truck looks great Tom, hopefully we'll be able to get together again during the daytime next time!


Well guys, it looks like we're going to have a little break for a week or so. This will be a good opportunity to get some of the PM done and things cleaned up and so forth. Wouldn't mind another 6-8" like we just had though, I think I could handle one of those every week or two. 
payup


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

Ask them to help pull a dent...no problem. Ask them to clean something HA HA HA. They have a hard enough time cleaning up their tools at the end on each hour. Let me know when youre ready to meet up again John.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Hmm, maybe a little fun for the weekend.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe a little something 2nite?.... Sunday is looking promising at this point also?.......I will wait till later 2day before I get to anxious though, see how this thing tracks over the next few hours........



Is Nick getting that truck off you Tom?


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Not holding my breath for tonight... as warm as it's been it'll take a lot to get it to stick to any paved surfaces. Sunday may be a nice one though...


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Sunday looks like it may plowable.


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Started sleeting here now... have to see what happens with the temps I guess.

Sunday looks like it may be bigger than what they origonally thought for us... 4-6 now in Peoria area.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Snowing pretty good here right now. I'm heading to bed, we'll see what the morning brings....



National Weather Service said:


> THE NEXT WEATHER SYSTEM WILL BE MUCH STRONGER AND TAP INTO GULF
> MOISTURE. THIS SYSTEM WILL IMPACT THE AREA LATER SATURDAY NIGHT
> THROUGH MONDAY. BETWEEN 4 AND 6 INCHES OF SNOWFALL ACCUMULATION
> WILL BE POSSIBLE WITH THE HEAVIER SNOW AXIS ALONG AND NORTH OF A
> ...


From the sounds of this, we could be looking at a nice storm with decent accumulation. I'll take another 4-6"...payup

I found a 2yd SaltDogg Mike, going to pick it up in a couple weeks. It was a deal that I can't hardly pass up, even though it's a bit larger than the 1.5 yd that I was originally looking for. Oh well.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Sweet John!! Now you will be able to have enough cap. to do your own stuff & a healthy amount of subbing on salting with one load. Also you can use bag or bulk. Thats what I was getting at with my previous post about a small vbox.....but I wouldnt call that a small one. I Like the Salt Dogg spreaders & they seem to get really good reviews, plus it will look the nicest in your truck over any of the other brands Where/how did you find it? And if you dont mind me asking, how did it compare in price to a new 1.5yder? Congrats John!!!


Well, we got about an inch on the ground right now. A couple guys are out throwing a little salt down at the places that are open 2day.....gonna leave eveything else alone for now.....hopfully we get the 3 - 6 they are calling for on Sun!payup.....If we do, better have ya some good ballast....I would be willing to bet she will be a heavy one......?.....?........


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Yup with the rain/snow mix they are calling for it might be a heavy push


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;1007127 said:


> Sweet John!! Now you will be able to have enough cap. to do your own stuff & a healthy amount of subbing on salting with one load. Also you can use bag or bulk. Thats what I was getting at with my previous post about a small vbox.....but I wouldnt call that a small one. I Like the Salt Dogg spreaders & they seem to get really good reviews, plus it will look the nicest in your truck over any of the other brands Where/how did you find it? And if you dont mind me asking, how did it compare in price to a new 1.5yder? Congrats John!!!


I found it from a guy up in Chicago, he's upgrading to a liquid spray rig and won't be using this anymore. I've seen the new SHPE1500's quoted anywhere from 3000-3500 new, and this is about 50-60%, which is about right for used salt equipment it seems. I'm excited. 



> Well, we got about an inch on the ground right now. A couple guys are out throwing a little salt down at the places that are open 2day.....gonna leave eveything else alone for now.....hopfully we get the 3 - 6 they are calling for on Sun!payup.....If we do, better have ya some good ballast....I would be willing to bet she will be a heavy one......?.....?........


Wet garbage concrete this morning. Shoveled walks, tossed a little salt, and cleaned out my grandparents' driveway. The whole time I was out this morning it was 32° or above. Here's hoping it cools off for Sunday...


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

JohnnyU;1007285 said:


> Here's hoping it cools off for Sunday...


Doesn't look promising at this point... 37 for today and 35 for tomorrow... although they've changed their mind enough in the last 24 hours that it would probably be smart to be ready to go regaurdless.


----------



## dupupp (Jan 23, 2009)

We got to plow our doctors lots today and throw a little salt. Hopfully we get snow Sunday evening. I wish we got more last night-going riding our atvs tomorrow and was looking to do some snow riding! Oh well we will just play in the mud!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

awddsm1;1007351 said:


> Doesn't look promising at this point... 37 for today and 35 for tomorrow... although they've changed their mind enough in the last 24 hours that it would probably be smart to be ready to go regaurdless.


At this point, I'm preparing for the "worst" with expectations of 8" of heavy snow.



> ...WINTER STORM TAKING AIM ON PORTIONS OF CENTRAL ILLINOIS...
> 
> .A STRONG WINTER STORM SYSTEM NOW DEVELOPING OVER WEST TEXAS WILL
> MOVE NORTHEAST INTO SOUTHERN MISSOURI BY SUNDAY EVENING AND CROSS
> ...


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

BLOOMINGTON — A winter storm expected to drop six inches of snow on the Bloomington-Normal area won’t materialize after all.

The heavier bands of snowfall went northwest toward the Quad Cities, Dan Kelly, meteorologist with the National Weather Service in Lincoln, said Saturday night.

A mixture of rain and snow is expected both today and Monday. No accumulation is expected today, while Monday may see an inch, he said. 

Temperatures are expected to be in the 30s today with a high of 34 degrees. A low of 23 degrees is expected Monday


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm tired, and so are the trucks...


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

We didn't get anything


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

Dido on the tired truck. I need to get my gal into the shop for a look over, I think I have a u-joint squeaking.


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

we got around 5" of the wettest shiet I've ever seen in my life. Hard on the equipment and the operator... at least once you got it scraped the rest melted pretty quickly.... time for some sleep.


----------



## dupupp (Jan 23, 2009)

Rode the grizzlys on Sunday-then played hockey Sunday night and then went plowing for 12 hours-I am worn out!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Now that was some heavy sh*t!!!.....Peoria got about 5 - 7....E. Peoria & Washington were around 3 - 4....I'm not sure what Pekin got exactly, but it sounds like they got around 2 or so..?...? I was really wishing I was in a tractor 2day.....so when I got down to my last account (mini storage close to my shop), I got in the Bobcat and went and knocked it out. luckily I can just drive down the road to the account instead of having to trailer it....and with the way this stuff was, and the limited space I have there to stack, I'm glad I did.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

You have a pm mike. Pekin got 2-3in just wet and heavy. we never get as much as peoria:realmad: i need to watch this thread and get on PS more!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Well guys it looks like we're going to have a little time off here for a week or so. I need to go through some equipment this weekend, IMy uncle's Western sprung a leak down by one of the angle cyliinders so I need to figure out what needs to be replaced. Maybe I'll get to pick up the new Salt Dogg and get it installed too.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Anyone still around? Starting to think about winter yet? payup


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahah funny I was thinking about it in the shower this morning LOL


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Starting? Heck, I never stopped! Last season was my first full time and I had a blast. Can't wait for the white gold to start falling again!


----------



## dupupp (Jan 23, 2009)

Almost winter-54 degrees last night- crazy when it was 98 on Saturday!! Any of you guys going to do the truck pulls this year at the fair?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

awddsm1;1048580 said:


> Starting? Heck, I never stopped! Last season was my first full time and I had a blast. Can't wait for the white gold to start falling again!


I started talking to a couple folks last week about bids for this year. I'm looking to grab a few more accounts for this winter, nothing huge though.



dupupp;1048608 said:


> Any of you guys going to do the truck pulls this year at the fair?


Actually going to pull, no. I will be there a couple of nights though. Im planning on being at the bogs on Saturday for sure.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

awddsm1;1048580 said:


> Starting? Heck, I never stopped!!


Same here!!



JohnnyU;1048635 said:


> I started talking to a couple folks last week about bids for this year. I'm looking to grab a few more accounts for this winter, nothing huge though..


I'm not looking to pick up any new accounts, other than 1 decent sized com. account thats within a few blocks of my shop.....If I get it great, if not, no sweat off my back. Problem I have right now is I'm losing one of my walk guys, and 1 of my subs with a SS. The walk guy is a long story, and I may be better off without him anyway......the sub with SS had such a bad season landscaping last year, he shut down his biz sold everything and got a "9-5".....but I'm about 90% sure I already have the subs position covered already.

Nick.....Tom......you guys still in for this upcoming season?

P.S. John, am I seeing this right? Your in Chilli now?


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

JohnnyU;1048635 said:


> I started talking to a couple folks last week about bids for this year. I'm looking to grab a few more accounts for this winter, nothing huge though.


I was given a heads up about an account that will be taking bids starting in July... right now I'm trying to figure out if I can handle it or not. Be some nice $$, but probably will require some more equipment and/or a sub. Never done the sub thing, not sure how that would work out. May have to turn some work away too. That kills me.

Nothing like stressing over snow in July! :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;1048662 said:


> I'm not looking to pick up any new accounts, other than 1 decent sized com. account thats within a few blocks of my shop.....If I get it great, if not, no sweat off my back.


Are you still looking for salt work? I decided against the snow dogg so far for this year.



> P.S. John, am I seeing this right? Your in Chilli now?


Yea, we moved up to Chilli this spring, still plan on servicing North Peoria/Dunlap and maybe some of Chilli though.


----------

